# everything about isomalt



## buttercup (Oct 4, 2005)

Greetings! Need your help...the "regular chefs" (non pastry!) had a meeting and decided that we should stop using isomalt for dessert garnish since it is "unedible" (their words). It is my understanding that isomalt is, indeed, a form of sugar. AND, that commercial suckers are isomalt and artificial sweetners.
A question...can we flavor it? Like w/ a Lorann oil? If yes, can it be reheated and used over and over again? My instinct says "NO" - that the flavor in the oil dissipates in the high heat and would not withstand multiple uses.
Any other info would be appreciated, too.  

Thanks - Buttercup


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Buttercup, you posted a pastry question in the forum which is for introducing yourself. I'm moving your post to a Pastry forum where it'll get the attention you need for your query.

You're welcome to return to the Welcome Forum to introduce yourself. Enjoy the board,

Mezzaluna


----------



## cakescraps (Oct 2, 2005)

Here's a site that has info on Isomalt........
http://www.caloriecontrol.org/isomalt.html

Isomalt can be flavored and I wouldn't suggest trying to remelt and reuse it. HTH


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

unedible? Just goes to show ya, if the hot side chefs knew anything, they would be dangerous!!!!


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Isomalt is pure sugar. No reason you could not eat it. Made from maltose therefore the name. What ya say Pan see any reason its not edible since it is a pure sugar? And cakescraps is right I would not remelt and try to reuse it.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Ewww......nasty :smoking: I was always stuck in the middle where does that put me


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

HOT---COLD...HOT---SWEET... BI POLAR? :look:


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Trust me, Isomalt is edible.

BTW, did you guys know, my wife Heidi has a patent involving isomalt?


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Easy Pan. Cut em a little bit of slack.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Isomalt is edible, but if you eat too much of it, it well, kind of um,..goes through you. If you know what I mean. Don't know how it can be used for suckers and cheap candies, because it is very expensive.


----------



## smiley (Oct 22, 2004)

They don't like the taste because it isn't sugar. it is a processed by-product of the sugar making process. in show pieces it is more "rigid" but to pull or blow it, you need it at a higher temperature which in turn makes it harder to melt in the mouth. 

If it is going on a plate, and then into a mouth "stick" with sugar............


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

I find isomalt is edible of course, but tastes (for lack of a better description) like crap. If all you're using it for is garnishes then go back to regular sugar, save yourself some money on it.

I don't know if it's the same where you are but in Alaska it's a hefty pricetag on that stuff.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

A polyol, it will make you run if y'all know what I mean so be close to one.


----------



## kirakun (May 17, 2008)

not only is isomalt edible, but it can be coloured and flavored. If flavoring it, it of course won't be good for multiple usesage like recycling unused portions. But if making candy pieces or suckers then you're good to go. My favorite thing to do is making stained sugar-glass, plus you can shatter it to use for presentation or as broken glass candy. The uses are endless!!


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

i used to have to make about 30 candy canes a week. using colored and flavored isomalt. i would cook a few cups of the stuff, add color and flavor oil and then pull my sugar. then i would save the scraps and use them the next week. everything was fine, and nobody died. .. yes, isomalt can give you the squirts, but you are only using it as a garnish... i'd say to fight for your right to use isomalt. i love love love the stuff!


----------



## kirakun (May 17, 2008)

do you know of a good supplier of isomalt? I can't find anyone locally that carries it. we use it in class, but that's all the experience I have working with it.


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

our shipping and receiving department had a hard time finding it and it takes 2 weeks to get some in, i think they get it from Merlino foods... i think they sell it on pastrychef.com also.


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

If you are business in the Seattle area, I know Peterson's also carries it.


----------



## amy shanahan (Mar 30, 2011)

Cake Supplies Depot also has a link on their website for Isomalt.

http://www.cakesuppliesdepot.com/

Hope this helps!


----------



## ladyaustin96 (Apr 18, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if they have ever tried isomalt over an edible image?  I'm thinking the image would disintegrate...but may try it.  Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Don't use it, however, take a look at Isomalt for some information


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

LadyAustin

  I have used it over immage to make a picture frame. I prepoured it though to look like glass.

If you have to go directly on the sheet I would consider gelitin first. Thin beef sheets are the clearest.

hth's

pan


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

PeteMcCracken said:


> Don't use it, however, take a look at Isomalt for some information


Plug! The site that Chef Pete posted is a good one. I have known Dominic for a long time and have always used his moulding products with ease.


----------



## tmjlady (Dec 17, 2011)

Has anyone out there ever heard of any problems with isomalt and TMJ?  I've got a list of 24 ingredients of something that set my TMJ off and I am trying to find out which one was the culprit.


----------



## dhananjay kale (Apr 19, 2012)

can anybody tell me side effects of Isomalt over other sweeteners. 

Thanks!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

In larger quantities it is a laxative.........

I think I mentioned this in my above post, as did others.

It is great for showpieces because:

1) No one eats showpieces

2)It is pretty stable in humid conditions--unlike blown or cast sugar it won't go soggy.


----------



## gale williams (May 2, 2016)

I am looking for a healthier way to make hard candy and Lorann Oils has two sizes. 16 oz. 7.95 and 5 lbs. 37.00. I have never used it and want to make candy apples. Would you suggest it?


----------

